# Lug Nuts



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Hello all, my first post on this forum!

Proud owner of a 2006 Outback 25RSS. Absolutely love the trailer!

The one thing that does bug me about the Outback are the lug nut covers. Each bolt is individually covered with a black plastic sheath. I like to check the torque on the lug nuts before every trip. However, the little black covers are a real pain in the rear to remove. Just curious if anyone has the same problem and what they did to correct it. I would like to get a one piece hub cover, but I can only find chrome. Not sure I want chrome on the white hubs. I can't find white hubs anywhere!

Thanks for any advice.

DAN


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers! We love our 25RSS also. Sorry, I can't help you with the lug nut situation, but I'm sure someone else will have some great suggestions. Have fun!


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

My dealer was nice. They didn't put the caps on. They left them in a baggy in a drawer......

I have not put them on.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We took ours off.

Ed


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Mines off toooooooo


----------



## jlbabb28 (Feb 27, 2006)

Welcome to the site! Then get Chrome rims and tires and new lug nuts. it's what I did.

Jeff


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to Outbackers!

I am going to change my lug nuts to solid chrome lug nuts (no outer openings) I really hate the caps.

By one peice hub covers do you mean your current ones have a hole in the center? On our 2007 we have the dexter easy lube hubs from the factory so going to a solid hub would prevent us from being able to lube the hubs without removing the wheel. I'm not sure if this was new for 2007 but you should check yours before you cover it up.

Scott


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mons02035 said:


> My dealer was nice. They didn't put the caps on. They left them in a baggy in a drawer......
> 
> I have not put them on.


X2!

And by the way,








to Outbackers! 

Glad you found us!

Happy Camping,
Dawn


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com








Congrats on your new trailer









We keep ours off.

Thor


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

mons02035 said:


> My dealer was nice. They didn't put the caps on. They left them in a baggy in a drawer......
> 
> I have not put them on.


Same here. When the Outback is doing 65mph down the Interstate, who's gonna see them anyhow?

Dan


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* to Outbackers *


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Seems to unanimous! Our's came off, too.








...a toast to you for finding us AND for having such good taste in TTs (generally) and models (specifically) !!


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I hated those caps, too. I purchased a special pair of pliers made to remove lug nut covers and it works great, except there are 20 lug nut covers to deal with. Then, two of the black plastic hub covers fell off, at different times. So I bought the fake chrome hub caps which grip the lug nuts and they stay on and remove nicely when I want them to. They don't have the hole over the grease fitting, but I don't care.

The chrome looks OK to me, but I think they're available in black, too. My dealer got them for me, but I'm sure you can get them at Camping World.

Welcome to Outbackers and enjoy the 25RSS.

Steve


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hello all, my first post on this forum!
> 
> Proud owner of a 2006 Outback 25RSS. Absolutely love the trailer!
> 
> ...


Toss the covers.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Congradulations on the new 25'r. I really like that floor plan. The wife and daughter liked the 23. Guess what.
My lug covers were in a bag also. I think there in the garage somewhere. I leave them off it makes check the torgue on those puppies alot easier.

Again Welcome

Chris


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

The lug nut covers do a nice job of keeping the threads clean on my rig. I like them. I use a large pair of pliers and can pull them off of one wheel easily in about 10 seconds. It shouldn't be any trouble at all. But if 10 seconds is too much time then maybe the challenge is not with the covers!


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi dan. the dealer left our lug nut covers off.
first off i thought it was a good idea. later that year i had a flat and could not get the wheel off.
all but 2 lug nuts had rusted on. i had to break them off to fix the flat. 
and had one heck of a time to find new lug nuts to fix the wheel so i could drive home.

after getting home i found the 3 other wheels to be rusty too. broke more off trying to remove the wheels.
i replaced every lug nut on all 4 tires.

then i orderd white wheel caps from overtons.com. 
http://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/de...195&aID=26C

they cover all lug nuts and after 3 years keep them rust free.
they were about $8.00 each wheel. alot less that the $350.00 i had to pay for the emergency
road side guy it fix broken lug nuts 300 miles from home.

campingnut18


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Lamar,

Are the Overton covers white? They look to be chrome in the photo, but the description says white...

Dave


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

yes they are white. you can get them in 5 or 6 lugs.

campingnut18


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Agree with everyone else...either remove them or get some swanky new custom rims.

Glad you found us.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies!

Seems the most have dumped the lug nut covers. However, I like the idea of the white covers from Overtons, this is exactly what I had in mind. I actually found these covers earlier in the week, but only looked at the picture and assumed they were chrome! Guess I should have read the description a little closer.

Again, thanks for all the help! Can't wait to go Outbacking!! Now if the snow would only melt.









DAN


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Hello all, my first post on this forum!
> 
> Proud owner of a 2006 Outback 25RSS. Absolutely love the trailer!
> 
> ...


Mine are in the trash. I was concerned about one falling off and not finding a replacement. Oh ya, Welcome to the club.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Now if the snow would only melt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you from Dan?

Perhaps you can look up a local Rally and see first hand some of the ideas the members have come up with.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now if the snow would only melt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you from Dan?

Perhaps you can look up a local Rally and see first hand some of the ideas the members have come up with.
[/quote]

I live in Upstate New York, near Saratoga. Last weekend we had two feet of snow on the ground. It has warmed up a bit this week and we have gotten a lot of rain. This has made a nice dent in the snow. Unfortunately, the weather forcast says we are going to get nailed with another foot and a half of snow tomorrow.







Damn NorEasters!!

I took a look at the upcoming rally's in our area. None in New York. We can't make the Spring one in New Hampshire since we will be at Cedar Point for opening week!! However, the Pig Roast in Pennsylvania sounds like it may work. Need to check with the DW.

BTW Oregan_Camper - I grew up in the great Northwest, just outside Seattle. I loved living there, but made the decision to move about ten years ago when the cost of living shot through the roof!! Could never figure out how people afforded $500k for a 1500 sq foot, two bedroom, one bath house? What did I do wrong??









Now that I think about it, the snow is not so bad anymore.









Again, thanks to all, this is really a great site!

DAN


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

campingnut18 said:


> hi dan. the dealer left our lug nut covers off.
> first off i thought it was a good idea. later that year i had a flat and could not get the wheel off.
> all but 2 lug nuts had rusted on. i had to break them off to fix the flat.
> and had one heck of a time to find new lug nuts to fix the wheel so i could drive home.
> ...


Cool...I like it.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear about all the snow. But I'd trade ya for constant rain. At least snow is fun to play in.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the site Elkhounds,

Congratulations on the Outback. We too are fond of the 25RSS.

Enjoy.

And yes, the snow is on the way.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TwoElkhounds said:


> Could never figure out how people afforded $500k for a 1500 sq foot, two bedroom, one bath house? What did I do


PNW is getting expensive...but nothing like the Bay area. Buddy of mine just paid $790K for a 950 sqft 2 bedroom house......that is CRAZY!!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Could never figure out how people afforded $500k for a 1500 sq foot, two bedroom, one bath house? What did I do


PNW is getting expensive...but nothing like the Bay area. Buddy of mine just paid $790K for a 950 sqft 2 bedroom house......that is CRAZY!!!
[/quote]

How do people do this?? I have a really good job and could not even imagine a mortgage at this level! I would have to divorce my DW and marry my house!

DAN


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

I have used a pair of slip pliers to remove and re-install the plastic covers, but that just chews them up. I like the overton covers as well and that may be just the way to go.

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy.


----------

